# Hand Pump Oil Extractor?



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

http://www.autosportcatalog.com/index.cfm?fa=p&pid=3411&sc=3364

Anyone use this product?
Yay or nay?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I use it on my E46 and my old E39 as well as some other cars to change the oil with no problems. Using this and having the BMW oil filter on top of the engine make for a quick oil change, even in the winter (no crawling around in the snow under the car!)


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

jtg said:


> http://www.autosportcatalog.com/index.cfm?fa=p&pid=3411&sc=3364
> 
> Anyone use this product?
> Yay or nay?


Here's a Mityvac unit for 20 bucks less:

http://www.amazon.com/MityVac-MIT74...=pd_bbs_sr_3/104-0488830-7397526?ie=UTF8&s=hi

I'm suspicious, why did the autosport catalog site not list the manufacturer?

I do use the pump quite a bit, changing oil on both cars myself.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

jtg, the extractor is a great product. works really well for
bmw models with an oil dipstick. it looks like you're selling
the e39 model and getting an e92...bad news is that the new
models don't have an oil dipstick and you'll have to change oil
the old fashion way, drain through the bottom.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

Ah man that sucks.
I don't mind pay extra to get it done at the dealership.
I just hate driving there and leaving my car there for few hours. Really inconvienent.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

A lot of folks in VW land use the Pela:

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/ove...ail_view&item_num=27266&fcat=2C16&cID=FROOGLE


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

MARCUS330i said:


> A lot of folks in VW land use the Pela:
> 
> http://www.overtons.com/modperl/ove...ail_view&item_num=27266&fcat=2C16&cID=FROOGLE


Does this work on the E92 coupe?


----------



## dmako (Apr 14, 2006)

wingspan said:


> Here's a Mityvac unit for 20 bucks less:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MityVac-MIT74...=pd_bbs_sr_3/104-0488830-7397526?ie=UTF8&s=hi
> 
> ...


Let me bring this thread back to life.

Getting ready to change my oil. First time on my 528i. Change oil in my other cars (SUVs) but the 528i is sooo low to the ground that I like the oil extractor idea.

Anyway the price of the extractor above is right but 1 star on Amazon has me concerned. Any more comments on which extractor to buy?

99 528i

Thanks much


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

jtg said:


> Does this work on the E92 coupe?


E92 doesn't have a dipstick, correct? If no dipstick, no MityVac. You are screwed 



dmako said:


> Let me bring this thread back to life.
> 
> Getting ready to change my oil. First time on my 528i. Change oil in my other cars (SUVs) but the 528i is sooo low to the ground that I like the oil extractor idea.
> 
> ...


I have a MityVac and it works fine for me. I used to use it on my '99 528iT and it worked with no issues. Made the oil change a snap.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

dmako said:


> Anyway the price of the extractor above is right but 1 star on Amazon has me concerned.


In the process of fixing that for ya...Mwahahaha.


----------



## dmako (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah now 3 stars for the MityVac, good enough for me now, thanks!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

dmako said:


> Ah now 3 stars for the MityVac, good enough for me now, thanks!


:eeps:


----------



## bimmerology (Jul 3, 2006)

im glad i can use that on my 92 325


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

No dipstick on new BMW's ?! Auto Blasphemy!


----------



## rlabair (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been looking into the Pela products. I have a 90 325i and a 03 530i, their rep suggested the PL650 model for my use. They suggested two vendors, Cabelas and Yachtsee for some good prices. If you find a better deal than they offer drop me aline as I have not purchased one yet.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Brian said:


> No dipstick on new BMW's ?! Auto Blasphemy!


I've got a 2007 BMW and it has a dipstick!


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

I know that a lot of people here love the topside extractors -- and I purchased one and used it myself -- but when I was at the NY auto show last year for the BMWCCA breakfast one of the BMW corporate guys said how much BMW hates those things. He said that the car is so easy to do an oil change on, so why would one want to run the risk of leaving crap in the pan by using an extractor. My personal reason for going back to the old way was that I felt no time was saved -- cleaning up the extractor took just as long as runnning the car up on ramps and dropping the oil into a pan the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark_325i said:


> -- cleaning up the extractor took just as long as runnning the car up on ramps and dropping the oil into a pan the old-fashioned way.


:dunno:

It takes me, um, about 30 seconds to pour the oil from the extractor resevoir into the containers I take to the recycling center.

It then takes me another 10 seconds to put the resevoir and fluid lines back into the box and on the shelf.


----------



## 325myAZ (Apr 23, 2005)

The extractor allows me to drain the oil while the engine is HOT. No burned hands, no crawling around on the ground.

Open the hood.
Pull the dipstick
Put the extractor hose in.
Pump a couple of times.
Go inside, grab something to drink.
Pump again... soon it sounds like my son trying to get the last drop of his milkshake thru a straw.
Unscrew filter housing and remove filter.
Put extractor hose into filter housing and pull another couple of ounces out of there. (you ain't gonna get that oil out unless you use the extractor)
New filter
Begin refilling oil.

I've done this while wearing my business slacks, shirt and tie.

For geegaws, I once used the extractor AND then jacked the car to perform a conventional oil change. (Really had the car jacked up to check suspension components, but figured "hell, why not pull the drain plug while I'm here.")
Very, very little remained in the pan... less in the pan than in the filter housing.

You can also use the extractor to suck the ATF fluid out of your Power Steering reservoir when you want to refresh your fluid.

It's a handy little tool!


----------



## jjalex (Mar 5, 2007)

*Extractor Magic*

I am considering buying an E39. I've used oil extractors in my MBs for years. That is how the dealers do it...

When doing work on my engines, mechanics have told me how clean my engines are.

I have an extractor I purchased from Groits Garageand it works so nicely. The MBs also have filters on top so I can change oil in a suit, provided I have Nitril gloves on....

I dont pretend to be an accomplished mechanic, but my advice is to change oil hot and often...


----------



## supark (Jan 3, 2006)

325myAZ said:


> The extractor allows me to drain the oil while the engine is HOT. No burned hands, no crawling around on the ground.
> 
> Open the hood.
> Pull the dipstick
> ...


you're actually selling me on the idea - which oil extractor do you have and where'd you get it?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

supark said:


> you're actually selling me on the idea - which oil extractor do you have and where'd you get it?


Well, I'm not this poster but I use the Mityvac unit I bought, see earlier post for a typical reference / price (Amazon.)

I changed my oil this afternoon, could not be any easier. I drove it around a bit to get it warm, then removed the dipstick and sucked out the oil over about 20 minutes. Changed the filter and was cleaning up after a total of about 30 minutes...


----------



## reiver9 (May 28, 2010)

I was going to get the mityvac, but mityvac does not warranty products sold on Amazon and according to a lot of reviews, synthetic oil messes up the pump after the first couple of uses (I guess it gets up in the hand pump or something and starts blowing out the pump end. Still going with an extractor, but looking at alternatives


----------



## shadowpuck (Aug 21, 2004)

i use the pela in all of our cars - '93 525, '95 325, '02 Jetta Tdi, and a '03 ZHP.

never had any issues.

i've had samples sent out for comparison after changing the traditional way and with the extractor. no noticeable changes in the results.
the extractor certainly ups the convienance factor and also allows you to change the oil while the engine is good and hot!


----------



## f33pilot (Jan 25, 2011)

*Oil extractor*

Gentlemen,
I bought an oil extractor for an inboard boat about 10 years ago from JC Whitney for $25. I just checked their website and now its called an Airpower oil change kit. Looks exactly like mine. Now it's $58 + shipping. I give this product a 10/10. It is very sturdy, has a pickup tube that is 3 ft long and 1/4" in outside diameter, and it just SUCKS and SUCKS and SUCKS!
I just changed the oil in my new 2002 325i, hot, and the containers I put the used oil into showed 7 qts. I also drained the oil filter into the containers. 
When refilling it took 7 qts to get to the top of the dipstick, after starting and topping.
Also, Walmart in my area, Westminster, CO, sells Mobil 1 0W-40 Euro for $6.77 per qt. A BMW approved oil.
Mann filters from germanfilters.com $5. 
I love this car !!! :thumbup:

I even extracted the diff fluid in my Grand Cherokee rear end, which if you take it to any quick change shop, they need to pull the whole cover off the diff, since there is no drain plug, only a rubber fill plug. That always leads to leaks.
It's a trade-off.

BMW in wet or dry, Jeep GC in ice and snow


----------



## gosee (May 27, 2009)

yea the damn e9x's are pain the ass to work with. #1- no dip stick (WTF?!) #2 it took me ~30 mins to change air filter because i needed to unscrew like 20 bolts. 

the e39 was the easiest car to work on.


----------



## gshin (Sep 21, 2010)

Just used the mityvac for my first oil change (new to me '02 325i). Well worth the money. Other than kicking myself for not checking that I had a 36mm socket and adding 30min to the job, it went fantastically well. Ditto on being able to change oil in a suit with only nitrile gloves. No mess, no fuss. Plus, no scalding from the oil pouring out and cursing that the catch pan isn't bigger because the wind is blowing the final dribbles everywhere on your driveway.

-g


----------

